# Bataleon Party Wave



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Might have to be the one to purchase and review!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

anyone seen/ridden/looked at this yet?

extruded base but otherwise looks sweet. considering as a one board japan quiver new year!
keen to find out about it as otherwise should get something in the sale now...


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> anyone seen/ridden/looked at this yet?
> 
> extruded base but otherwise looks sweet. considering as a one board japan quiver new year!
> keen to find out about it as otherwise should get something in the sale now...


Should the extruded base really put me off this?

I was looking at rome powder division (which is sintered)

but this looks similar and a good deal cheaper.

Whats wrong with extruded? (for japan?)


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

also can't see any info RE sizing

Gunna come in a 148 and a 154

I ride 154 park. 156 in my fish/all mountain.
I'm 165lbs
Looks like theyre suggesting a size down of "5-10cm"
So technically I'd be the 148

But gotta say I feel a little uncomfortable with a 148 for japow! Maybe its super wide but no measurements available


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

frankyfc said:


> also can't see any info RE sizing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can’t speak for japow as I’ve never been. But I’ve got a sm (48) warpig and a 147 slush slasher and while I’m 175-80 now, I’ve been on both when I was closer to 200 and they were both just fine for NE pow etc (slushy no fun on ice but yeah). At 165 I think a 48 short fat would be good. 

As for the bases, while sintered is king, there are some solid extruded bases. The slush slasher, for example, is extruded but boy is that a slick board. I’ve never rode a tnt base, but tons of people love them some libs. So while I can’t speak for the wave, I’d say the price drop is worth the change sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

don't be, i rode a 156 first year bataleon magic carpet when i was 120kg (1.94m) without issue in japan. if you are worried about sizing then get the 154 ...


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

kriegs13 said:


> I can’t speak for japow as I’ve never been. But I’ve got a sm (48) warpig and a 147 slush slasher and while I’m 175-80 now, I’ve been on both when I was closer to 200 and they were both just fine for NE pow etc (slushy no fun on ice but yeah). At 165 I think a 48 short fat would be good.
> 
> As for the bases, while sintered is king, there are some solid extruded bases. The slush slasher, for example, is extruded but boy is that a slick board. I’ve never rode a tnt base, but tons of people love them some libs. So while I can’t speak for the wave, I’d say the price drop is worth the change sometimes.
> 
> ...





htfu said:


> don't be, i rode a 156 first year bataleon magic carpet when i was 120kg (1.94m) without issue in japan. if you are worried about sizing then get the 154 ...


Hm maybe extruded isn't so bad? - my experience is an extruded base 10+ years ago that wouldn't hold wax at all and was sloooow. But things have probably changed.

I'm 170lbs so probably pretty similar - i would be going 154 as don't really trust the edge hold of the 148. Having said that, i imagine the float will be pretty good as the width looks to be 280!!
My fish is 260 so comparatively is not a wide board at all. 

Anyone ridden/seen/smelt/heard about the party wave at all?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Plenty of clips of Tyler Chorlton riding it on his Instagram.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Plenty of clips of Tyler Chorlton riding it on his Instagram.


true - but he also ripped freestyle on the bataleon surfer and that thing is not freestyle deck!

trying to tell from his insta how set back the board is - looks almost twinned when he's riding and i want a pow capable deck


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

30mm Set back. - https://www.melbournesnowboard.com.au/products/bataleon-party-wave-2019

Every deck is a freestyle deck if you want it to be. Just like every deck is a powder deck if you want it to be... I doubt this will have trouble with either.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Decade190 said:


> Hm maybe extruded isn't so bad? - my experience is an extruded base 10+ years ago that wouldn't hold wax at all and was sloooow. But things have probably changed.
> 
> I'm 170lbs so probably pretty similar - i would be going 154 as don't really trust the edge hold of the 148. Having said that, i imagine the float will be pretty good as the width looks to be 280!!
> My fish is 260 so comparatively is not a wide board at all.
> ...



I would imagine that a decade+ has allowed for some improvement in extrusion. ive played around a bunch on Garage Rockers and while the base isnt lightning fast, it wasn't ever miserable.


Incoming TL;DR in regards to the size thing:

I started the season with the large warpig (obviously not the same board but in the volume shift realm) because i felt the same way. My regular ideal size is 156-158, and even though it was recommended to downsize 5-10 cm, i just didnt trust that the small would hold up. Now the large was definitely a blast after getting used to it; however it just didn't open my eyes to this volume shift idea in any way. wasnt enough of a difference aside from the width. I found a good deal on a used small a bit later and decided to pull the trigger and really see the difference. Man, it was exactly what my mind had decided this "short fat" thing should be. floaty as all hell in a foot of NE pow. absolutely railed carves through all sorts of conditions that one might find on NE groomers. strong in the trees (im not a crazy tree rider so take that for what you will). I had a bit of a challenge on super hard ice compared to my normal boards but I'm also not the worlds greatest ice rider by any means. stable all around (i could flat base said ice without too much worry...turning was the issue ha).

Point being, at your weight, maybe reconsider the smaller size. IMHO, if youre going with a board so close to your regular size, why not get a board designed to be ridden at that size. for a short/fat...go short and fat! 

I'm sure the 54 will be a blast either way. and you'll get better float...just my thoughts on the sizing. good luck!


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Hm maybe extruded isn't so bad? - my experience is an extruded base 10+ years ago that wouldn't hold wax at all and was sloooow. But things have probably changed.
> ...


On a side note. The warping sounds awesome! Maybe I should be looking at that haha. 

Looking at the warpig small it looks like the width is only 265? I can’t see the length. 
So the 148 Bataleon at 280 should have insane float?

My concern is whether it will super slow edge to edge if it’s that wide though. 
I’m looking for a board that rides groomers and pow well so I can bring one board in powder trips. 

My fish was great for powder last year but groomers/hard Pack - not so much!

I’m only 165lb so it might be that the 148 is right for me. It just sounds scary!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

frankyfc said:


> On a side note. The warping sounds awesome! Maybe I should be looking at that haha.
> 
> Looking at the warpig small it looks like the width is only 265? I can’t see the length.
> So the 148 Bataleon at 280 should have insane float?
> ...


the warpig is awesome. definitely worth giving a try if you get a chance to ride/demo one. The small is also a 148. 

The width helps with float for sure. In my experience with the large, i had a hard time riding it the first day because i wasn't giving it the speed it needs to get the turns to become "snappy". slow riding made the turns feel super sluggish and i would skid or wash out more than id like to admit. one i got used the width and figured out what the board wanted, i had much less of an issue when going slower. point being...groomers are wicked fun on it especially when you open it up.

and to reiterate: i would personally go 148. perhaps someone with japow experience can chime in, in case my lack thereof is pointing you in the wrong direction.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

kriegs13 said:


> the warpig is awesome. definitely worth giving a try if you get a chance to ride/demo one. The small is also a 148.
> 
> The width helps with float for sure. In my experience with the large, i had a hard time riding it the first day because i wasn't giving it the speed it needs to get the turns to become "snappy". slow riding made the turns feel super sluggish and i would skid or wash out more than id like to admit. one i got used the width and figured out what the board wanted, i had much less of an issue when going slower. point being...groomers are wicked fun on it especially when you open it up.
> 
> and to reiterate: i would personally go 148. perhaps someone with japow experience can chime in, in case my lack thereof is pointing you in the wrong direction.


If the float on a warping at 148 was good then the party wave 148 must be insane as the its a lot wider still. Sounds good. Still put off by the extruded base. 

I looked at the rome powder mt that was mentioned before. less wide but 154, sintered and camber. To be honest is probably a safer bet for a one board japan quiver as will have more edge on groomers, is less wide so quicker edge to edge. And is 154 so doesn't feel as extreme as going to the 148 realms!
But maybe less new/exciting is all.

Depends on the price of the rome vs the party wave i guess


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

It looks like tyler chorlton is riding it in a few clips of the poveri noi trailer... seems pretty wild...


----------



## alpengott (Mar 1, 2018)

sush1 said:


> It looks like tyler chorlton is riding it in a few clips of the poveri noi trailer... seems pretty wild...


Isnt he riding the Surfer E.S. on many of his videos?


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

alpengott said:


> Isnt he riding the Surfer E.S. on many of his videos?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_-RKWl8aqI


Yes he is. But it isn't a party wave? ?


----------



## Jbonthelake (Oct 1, 2018)

Can anyone shine some light on the differences between the Bataleon CT and the Party Wave?
At 5’3” 155 lbs and average skill with time on groomers and some pow...one board over the other? As a surfer, looking for something that gives the most surf-style ride.
Presuming a 148 size would be best for both the CT and the Party Wave. Too short? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Jbonthelake said:


> Can anyone shine some light on the differences between the Bataleon CT and the Party Wave?
> At 5’3” 155 lbs and average skill with time on groomers and some pow...one board over the other? As a surfer, looking for something that gives the most surf-style ride.
> Presuming a 148 size would be best for both the CT and the Party Wave. Too short? Thanks for any advice.


Bataleon suggest to ride both 5 or even 10 cm shorter than your regular mountain board. 148cm at 5'3" ain't too short, it's not like you are tall either

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

d3tro said:


> Jbonthelake said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone shine some light on the differences between the Bataleon CT and the Party Wave?
> ...


Anyone ridden this yet?

Thinking of it for a japan board. At 170lbs not sure which size cos it’s so wide. Maybe the 148? It’s got a 278mm waist width 

Wanting it to replace my 156 fish which died last year


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Just looking at it now - that is a chunky wide board - sure to float!!! 
If you get 154 (despite them saying to downsize 10cm) you have guaranteed float.

likewise wanna know if anyone has ridden in/has opinions on it?


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> Anyone ridden this yet?
> 
> Thinking of it for a japan board. At 170lbs not sure which size cos it’s so wide. Maybe the 148? It’s got a 278mm waist width
> 
> Wanting it to replace my 156 fish which died last year


Looks pretty soft actually. May be more fun than something like a hovercraft or powder division tho


----------



## chinotto (Jan 3, 2019)

So... Has anyone tried this board?
I am undecided between this one and the powder division st.
I am pretty short and light and am afraid that the powder division might be too stiff for me (165cm, 60kg without gear).


----------



## Spencey (Feb 16, 2019)

chinotto said:


> So... Has anyone tried this board?
> I am undecided between this one and the powder division st.
> I am pretty short and light and am afraid that the powder division might be too stiff for me (165cm, 60kg without gear).


Hey Guys,

To put you all out of your misery, yes I have ridden the board. Partwave 154. Unfortunately not in pow, well not proper pow anyway.

We were out in Serre Chavalier for a week in Jan and ended up getting sweet FA of new snowfall over that time. I did however manage to find a couple of sidecountry stashes between runs and some blower pow towards the end of the week.

I'm 5'9" 78kg's and have UK11 size feet. To give a comparison I have a Jones Hovercraft 160 that I've ridden in the proper deep stuff but usually ride a Bataleon Boss 156W or Lobster Reaper 154W on indoor slopes.

I'm used to TBT so don't really notice the difference anymore but rest assured the nose is catch free. The board is fast, just not quite as fast as the Hovercraft. That could be the extruded base on the PW or could be the extra length of the HC. It's wider than the HC but I didn't really notice much difference as I'm used to wide boards and the PW is actually very responsive and playful. It's a really fun board and the mid-soft flex definitely meant I preferred it over the HC for groomers. 

Snow conditions were bullet-proof whilst we were there and although it held an edge it didn't have a massive amount of bite. Don't let that put you off though as in pow and corduroy that shouldn't bother you, it held as well as my Boss would.

When I did hit the pow the PW floated very nicely with the same sort of auto-lift feel you get from the HC.  The board can be setup to ride fairly centrally but if you set the stance back a little that will help further. If central then you'll be surprised at how little that tail shape catches and how similar to a less aggressive shape the tail can be.

I can't comment on going for the shorter length, I had the same worry as you so just went for the longer. It did well and held up great and I think I'd ride it over the HC in everything other than waist deep Canadian pow. 

Go for it, at that price you can't fail!


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Spencey said:


> chinotto said:
> 
> 
> > So... Has anyone tried this board?
> ...


Sounds like a fun ride but for a powder board for somewhere like japan - there are better options?


----------



## Spencey (Feb 16, 2019)

I think I'd struggle to pick between the HC & PW for Japan. For ultimate float I'd probably take the HC. For an allround fun board that's great in the powder too I'd choose the PW. I've never ridden it but I'd be interested to hear what the K2 Cool Bean is like too.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

sush1 said:


> Anyone seen or rode one? Would love to hear any experiences. Looks like a fun board I'd be very keen to try.


I just have one ! 151 leave it for carving and pow pow days ! As you second board !


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

Decade190 said:


> Anyone ridden this yet?
> 
> Thinking of it for a japan board. At 170lbs not sure which size cos it’s so wide. Maybe the 148? It’s got a 278mm waist width
> 
> Wanting it to replace my 156 fish which died last year


154 japan and hard carving


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

RIDERUK said:


> Sounds like a fun ride but for a powder board for somewhere like japan - there are better options?


Flag ship Jones / Capita mercury 159/ Lib tech Orca /


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

Decade190 said:


> Looks pretty soft actually. May be more fun than something like a hovercraft or powder division tho


154 party wave / directional boards over 159 / fat boards Orca / Party wave !


----------



## Rbob (Dec 3, 2019)

kriegs13 said:


> I can’t speak for japow as I’ve never been. But I’ve got a sm (48) warpig and a 147 slush slasher and while I’m 175-80 now, I’ve been on both when I was closer to 200 and they were both just fine for NE pow etc (slushy no fun on ice but yeah). At 165 I think a 48 short fat would be good.
> 
> As for the bases, while sintered is king, there are some solid extruded bases. The slush slasher, for example, is extruded but boy is that a slick board. I’ve never rode a tnt base, but tons of people love them some libs. So while I can’t speak for the wave, I’d say the price drop is worth the change sometimes.
> 
> ...


Overall are you pretty stoked with the Slush Slasher? Torn between getting the party wave vs. the slush slasher...


----------

